# Lucy, my sis in front of Dia De Los Muertos display ~ Uvalde library.



## PamfromTx (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Old_Dame (Oct 31, 2022)

Un débil recordatorio, Seguimos; La belleza perdura incluso en la muerte.

A faint reminder, 
we go on;
beauty endures 
even in death.


----------



## Old_Dame (Oct 31, 2022)

“Flores. Flores. Flores par los muertos…”

A Street Car Named Desire, —T. Williams


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 31, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> my sis​


Pretty lady!  Like her sister.


----------



## Jace (Oct 31, 2022)

That as on tv the other night!


----------

